# Got the jobb!



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 21, 2017)

Been off for a bit, lots going on. Started a new thread as I don’t think this pertains to MEPS any more as I’m back on AD as a 2T2.

Anyway just wanted to update and let you know I got the jobb!!!!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 22, 2017)

Congratulations! Now, go hit the ground running and drive on....


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 31, 2017)

Read the CFETP and no mention of pipeline duration of training. This is the first time my better half will be alone and I want her to be prepared. Any information would be helpful.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 31, 2017)

Congrats but what does it mean? Are you going to aircrew training?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 31, 2017)

i got the RIP for Air Crew Fundementals and Under Graduate Couse. SERE is 20 days but after that I can't find anything on the air frame training.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 31, 2017)

Is it pilot, is it crew...? I'd imagine you'll find out the airframes once they decide where you'd be good?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2017)

Well done, man. Good luck.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Is it pilot, is it crew...? I'd imagine you'll find out the airframes once they decide where you'd be good?



It's crew, not pilot, but they're responsible for many aspects of the aircraft including manning weapons...which means they get to shoot at bad guys, like on a AC130. Very cool job.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 31, 2017)

U.S. Air Force - Career Detail - Special Missions Aviation


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2017)

Kirtland does a lot of the SOF Aircrew training, don't know if they do AC-130 stuff there.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm hoping for vertical lift and it looks like that has the lengthiest training. From what I'm gathering from start to finish it's a touch over a year.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats dude. Get some...

M.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 9, 2018)

Well another one for the books. Graduated BSMA on Friday. Home for a week then off to SERE, water survival and underwater egress.

Edit: Almost forgot, I got HH-60s and we will end up at Nellis AFB with the 66th.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Well another one for the books. Graduated BSMA on Friday. Home for a week then off to SERE, water survival and underwater egress.
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot, I got HH-60s and we will end up at Nellis AFB with the 66th.



1. CONGRATULATIONS!

2. Thank you for coming back and following up. I think I can speak for the board as a whole when I say we really appreciate when guys let us know what happened on their journey.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 9, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Well another one for the books. Graduated BSMA on Friday. Home for a week then off to SERE, water survival and underwater egress.
> 
> Edit: Almost forgot, I got HH-60s and we will end up at Nellis AFB with the 66th.



Yeah, nice...and congrats. Do you go to Rucker for CEARF? Kill the courses, you'll do fine...and keep us posted through the pipeline. 2T2 to 1A9? That's awesome. Good luck, man.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah, nice...and congrats. Do you go to Rucker for CEARF? Kill the courses, you'll do fine...and keep us posted through the pipeline. 2T2 to 1A9? That's awesome. Good luck, man.



Thank you.

Yes I go to Rucker 14 Dec to 26 Feb then Kirtland 12 Mar to 30 Aug.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2018)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 9, 2018)

I

- edited to fix formatting -
Rah'


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 9, 2018)

THAT is a very cool coin.

Congrats!  You are going to a career field I wished existed when I was younger...enjoy the ride!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 9, 2018)

It beats walkin 😉😎


----------



## Dame (Sep 10, 2018)

Drinks on me. When do you get here?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 11, 2018)

Dame said:


> Drinks on me. When do you get here?



Which location?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Which location?



Nellis.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 11, 2018)

RNT 30 Sept 2019...


----------



## Dame (Sep 11, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> RNT 30 Sept 2019...


Dude. I could be dead by then. 
I'm gonna hold out for another year just to add you to my "Shadowspear Members I've Met" list.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 11, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 4, 2018)

Another one done. Graduation tomorrow.

Doing this from my phone so if photo is screwy I’ll fix when I get home next week. :) DFSM


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 4, 2018)

heh, another cool coin!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 4, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> heh, another cool coin!



I figured I’d get one from each course.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hell ya, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 4, 2018)

This course sucked balls! Might get the tee shirt as well.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 4, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Another one done. Graduation tomorrow.



Congratulations on the accomplishment.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 4, 2018)

Grunt said:


> Congratulations on the accomplishment.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2018)

Well done. Carry on.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)

Thought you all might like to see the graduation goodies.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice. We're rooting for you. Keep up the good work and don't get hurt.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 5, 2018)

That's outstanding. What's next?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)

Grunt said:


> That's outstanding. What's next?


I have water survival on the 10th and 11th then underwater egress on the 12th. 

My old ass is feeling the pain.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 5, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I have water survival on the 10th and 11th then underwater egress on the 12th.
> 
> My old ass is feeling the pain.



Outstanding! Make us old folks look good...

Keep us updated.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)

On the mountain vectoring the choppa.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)

Vectoring.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks like fun! Would love to be there. Keep up the training!


----------



## RoosterJ (Oct 8, 2018)

That is awesome man, glad to hear you made it!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks all! Feel really great that I’m able to do this at my age.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 12, 2018)

Water survival, non parachuting and underwater egress are in the rear view! Few months home with the family then off to Rucker. 😁


----------



## Bunsickle (Dec 8, 2018)

Sent you a message “convo”.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 24, 2018)

I am off to CEARF next week. Has anyone been to the course and can share what to expect?

Thanks!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 11, 2019)

First full week done here at Ft. Rucker for the CEARF class. We finally got to put our dick skinners all over the TH-1H.  Two more weeks and we be flyin yo...$$$


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 23, 2019)

Last academic test is tomorrow and my brain is on meltdown 😂🤯😭🤬. This shit is no joke!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 24, 2019)

Test two in the rear view with a pass!!!! Sims start next week.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 1, 2019)

Well... did second simulator Thursday and was afforded the opportunity to sit at the controls and fly the the choppa. Needless to say I killed us. Tried to hover, jammed on the left peddle and flipped us. Red screen. A pilot I am not but my stick buddy and I did ok as flight engineers. Lots to learn, greatful to be here. EPs, boldface and ops limits are life. Bold face applies bold face is. I wake up in the middle of the night screaming that😂


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 14, 2019)

4000’ above Alabama cruising at 100 KIAS with the doors open on the TH-1H. Life. Is. Good.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 15, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> View attachment 26408
> 4000’ above Alabama cruising at 100 KIAS with the doors open on the TH-1H. Life. Is. Good.


Does everyone start in a Huey, then go to Pave Hawks?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 15, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Does everyone start in a Huey, then go to Pave Hawks?


It funny you ask. All rotary wing Airmen start here except for the Huey guys. After this training we go on to our assigned platform.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2019)

Well done. Glad you made it. Keep us posted.

Love Hueys. Doors open, 300'.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 15, 2019)

Your pic trumps mine hands down😂


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Well done. Glad you made it. Keep us posted.
> 
> Love Hueys. Doors open, 300'.
> 
> View attachment 26415



Thanks but not done yet. Still have Kirtland and the HH-60 to contend with.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 22, 2019)

Completed final 90 (check) ride today!! Graduation and outprocessing on Monday. CEARF and Fort Rucker will soon be in the rear view. Home for a few days then off to Kirtland for training on the 60s.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 25, 2019)

Graduation!



@Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 
The pic you used was HUGE and took 15 seconds to display. (I’ve got wicked fast internet.)
Just FYI that I replaced it with a screenshot to help the post refresh more quickly. 
Ooh-Rah


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 20, 2019)

My new whip😎


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 20, 2019)

Sorry if the picture is big or jacked up. I’m doing all this while TDY from my phone😁


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Sorry if the picture is big or jacked up. I’m doing all this while TDY from my phone😁


Kirtland?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 20, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Kirtland?


Yes sir! Next 8 months😁


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice ride. When ya gonna put some rims on it?

All kidding aside, great job dude


----------



## Brill (Mar 21, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> Nice ride. When ya gonna put some rims on it?



Crew chief already put spinners on it.

Well, my kids think I’m funny.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 10, 2019)

Quick update:
Been here at Kirtland since March 10th. Got through academics and hit the flight line in June. Just passed my last day ride today and am starting nights Monday.

This course is no freaking joke but I love this job!!

More to follow😁


----------



## Grunt (Oct 10, 2019)

Keep kicking it, Brother! Thanks for the updates....


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 8, 2019)

There is something, magical, about shooting a GAU-18 under NVG with 70% illumination.

Did my rec ride for guns tonight.Three tac flights and two check rides left to go.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

Well... after eight months (I arrived here March 10th, was scheduled to graduate July 30th and it’s November 15th) I have night tac 4 Monday, rec ride Tuesday, EPE Thursday and both final check rides the week before thanksgiving. Pray for me...


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2019)

I think I speak for a lot of the board when I say that @Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆's "blog" of his journey is priceless and I wish more members did the same.

I know the staff takes a lot of pride in helping/seeing our members go from "no one" to "someone" and accomplish their goals, whatever they may be.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you all for the support and words of encouragement.

Let’s hope I Q1 my last two rides.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

Trail chasing the hose... poor 2nd Lt. never made contact. 😂


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2019)

A helo refueling in flight is both a beautiful and terrifying concept.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

Of all this things I’ve done in this aircraft HAAR is the most nerve racking.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

I have attempted to post videos but the site says they are too big.


----------



## Brill (Nov 16, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I have attempted to...but...says they are too big.



Yep, been down that road. Oh, VIDEOS...got nothing.

Seriously, I do appreciate the opportunity to live vicariously through your posts! Keep ‘em coming!!!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

View attachment 30407


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I have attempted to post videos but the site says they are too big.


I “think” I’m right on this, the site does not host large videos.

The workaround I have always found, is to upload your video to YouTube, and then post the embed link.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

Well hell... I figured it out.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

View attachment 30409


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

Heading out on a gun run. The beautiful GAU-18.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I “think” I’m right on this, the site does not host large videos.
> 
> The workaround I have always found, is to upload your video to YouTube, and then post the embed link.



Yup. Videos fill up server space like no other and upgrading to a larger server would just be too expensive.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

I’m not fat the pickle just looks like shit on me😂


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> View attachment 30421
> I’m not fat the pickle just looks like shit on me😂



YMMV, but anyone wearing my flag and slinging lead at the enemy is not overweight.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Heading out on a gun run. The beautiful GAU-18.




If you're on a gun run and you see some wild hogs are you authorized to blast a few? Because it's better practice than shooting at stationary targets. And you could land and scarf up the meat. If I were in command, there'd be some killin n grillin. Of course I wouldn't be the one picking 50 cal rounds out of the carcass.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 17, 2019)

"Any hog running is a VC, any hog who stands still is a well-disciplined VC"


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 17, 2019)

Gunz said:


> If you're on a gun run and you see some wild hogs are you authorized to blast a few? Because it's better practice than shooting at stationary targets. And you could land and scarf up the meat. If I were in command, there'd be some killin n grillin. Of course I wouldn't be the one picking 50 cal rounds out of the carcass.



With the hardware he’s got, that would have to be one big ass hog just for there to be enough meat to pick rounds from the carcass.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gunz said:


> If you're on a gun run and you see some wild hogs are you authorized to blast a few? Because it's better practice than shooting at stationary targets. And you could land and scarf up the meat. If I were in command, there'd be some killin n grillin. Of course I wouldn't be the one picking 50 cal rounds out of the carcass.



We have to chase oryx off the range all the time. We are not allowed to kill them but we hear they are delicious 😁
Supposedly the fines for the Air Force are “uge”.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> With the hardware he’s got, that would have to be one big ass hog just for there to be enough meat to pick rounds from the carcass.



Yeah, it would shred em, no doubt. We'd have to call that pulled pork.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 20, 2019)

Before I ventured into aviation I had no clue aircraft broke so much. Grounded because of a freaking lightbulb tonight on my rec ride. I must have kicked a kitten in a past life or something... a freaking lightbulb.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 22, 2019)

Night tac (rec ride) passed on Wednesday.
Emergency Procedure Evaluation passed today.
Gun check ride Monday, mission check/HAAR check Tuesday and if all goes well (Q1 each ride) I will be leaving for Vegas thanksgiving morning with the family. Wish me luck😁


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2019)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 23, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Before I ventured into aviation I had no clue aircraft broke so much. Grounded because of a freaking lightbulb tonight on my rec ride. I must have kicked a kitten in a past life or something... a freaking lightbulb.



Did it have a safety belt on it? make sure it does....Safety first!


----------



## AWP (Nov 23, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Did it have a safety belt on it? make sure it does....Safety first!
> 
> View attachment 30486



The real reason -58's aren't around: the lack of safety belts caused them to all crash into the boneyard.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 25, 2019)

AWP said:


> The real reason -58's aren't around: the lack of safety belts caused them to all crash into the boneyard.


During my first rotation out to Afghanistan, the 58 pilots would drop us packages of Timmy Horton's. They'd tie little parachutes to the boxes and drop 'em out the bird.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 26, 2019)

Q1 on my gun check ride tonight/this morning. Finally had a fire condition that allowed for tracers. Tac check and HAAR check tomorrow.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 27, 2019)

Night gun run had a bird strike last night. All are safe.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## GOTWA (Nov 27, 2019)

Jesus.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2019)

That's one dead duck.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> During my first rotation out to Afghanistan, the 58 pilots would drop us packages of Timmy Horton's. They'd tie little parachutes to the boxes and drop 'em out the bird.




When we got resupped sometimes the 46 crew chiefs would toss us a big can of D-rat bacon.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 5, 2019)

The last coin in the 16 month journey. I’m now a fully qualified Jolly Green. Q1!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 5, 2019)

I guess I will end this thread. Thank you all for the words of encouragement and support.

I can’t thank my wife enough for standing by me during all this. One of my pilots called it “the strangest midlife crisis” she had ever heard of.

I can now say, with pride, these things I do that others may live.
V/r,
DFSM


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you for letting us peak in on your journey. If you d like to end this thread, may I suggest you end it with a link to another thread that chronicles "A Day in the of ...."?

LL


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes, thank you and well done. 

I have a request. Once in a while post some helo/flight/rotorhead pics. Cuz we like that stuff.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 5, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Yes, thank you and well done.
> 
> I have a request. Once in a while post some helo/flight/rotorhead pics. Cuz we like that stuff.



Will do!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 6, 2019)

On our way to Vegas!🤙🏻


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2019)

Not exactly what I had in mind, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 6, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Not exactly what I had in mind, but it'll do for now.



I will get some good (unclassed) shit for you brother.
Should I start another thread or keep this one alive?


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2019)

Unclassed goes without saying. As far as the thread, that's up to you and the mods. 😉


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 6, 2019)

Edited for bourbon influence...


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 6, 2019)

I’ve had some bourbon too...


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 6, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I’ve had some bourbon too...


Couldn't tell... 

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2019)

I love how proud you are, and you should be.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 6, 2019)

This feels surreal. Kids much smarter, stronger  and faster  than myself got eliminated from the course.

Here I stand... couldn’t have been my personality so it had to have been my smoldering good looks.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I love how proud you are, and you should be.



Thank you.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 7, 2019)

Having read your posts in this thread from the time I joined SS. All I can say is out fucking standing👍


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think I set a military record. I completed out processing in 5 hours. Yup... that’s gotta be a military record, any branch. 5. Hours. Out processed. Done. Baller!


----------



## AWP (Dec 11, 2019)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I think I set a military record. I completed out processing in 5 hours. Yup... that’s gotta be a military record, any branch. 5. Hours. Out processed. Done. Baller!



Someone from PERSCO will see this and make outprocessing a 72 hour evolution.


----------



## LZ (Dec 26, 2019)

Currently at Rucker, have about half a month until finishing and then going on to Kirtland. I’ll be going to Nellis as well. If all goes well I should be there close to the end of next year!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Dec 27, 2019)

LZ said:


> Currently at Rucker, have about half a month until finishing and then going on to Kirtland. I’ll be going to Nellis as well. If all goes well I should be there close to the end of next year!


Study, study, study and get the ops limits for the 60 down cold. Same for boldface, non-boldface boldface and gun E.P.s.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 11, 2020)

I’ll just put this here.


----------



## LZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Kickass! What’s the squadron like over there?


----------



## iiOceans (Apr 7, 2020)

Damn, this is what I want to do. You think it'd be possible to go to college while being an SMA? (During tech, deployment, etc)


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 7, 2020)

@iiOceans your very next post must be an introduction in the appropriate area per the site rules.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 19, 2020)

2 years and 3 months in training status and I graduated LMQT last week. Day water and lives this week. My non flying job is DOX. more detailed update to come.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2020)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍆 title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> said:


> 2 years and 3 months in training status and I graduated LMQT last week. Day water and lives this week. My non flying job is DOX. more detailed update to come.


Congrats, I'll be in Vegas/Nellis in January.  Like to buy ya a beer.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 19, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Congrats, I'll be in Vegas/Nellis in January.  Like to buy ya a beer.


I got the both of you all night at that place we were last January. Bring your dee oh gee so Harley has someone to hang out with. He hung out with @policemedic last time. Took six months for his barks to sound like something other than ‘ey. Lol

I bought a residential property on the strip. Back in January, so I have a place to fall down at when in sin city. So we have a permanent LZ.  SS members are welcome... once they are welcome. You know who you are.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I got the both of you all night at that place we were last January. Bring your dee oh gee so Harley has someone to hang out with. He hung out with @policemedic last time. Took six months for his barks to sound like something other than ‘ey. Lol
> 
> I bought a residential property on the strip. Back in January, so I have a place to fall down at when in sin city. So we have a permanent LZ.  SS members are welcome... once they are welcome. You know who you are.


Well, I guess I'm fucked on that one...


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 20, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Well, I guess I'm fucked on that one...


Oh you most certainly are not Mr. Troll! LL and yourself get at least one of those big ass cold ones at HHLol
I only had two there last time. Before 7 of us started pillaging on the strip. 
I also have my eye on another bottle of Bookers. Yearly traditions should always include excellent bourbon.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 20, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Congrats, I'll be in Vegas/Nellis in January.  Like to buy ya a beer.


I’m down. If you have the time we can hit the BLM Range off Cold Creek by the prison and ring some steel.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Oct 20, 2020)

the encouragement and support y’all have expressed to me during this journey is worth its weight in gold. Thank you.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Grunt (Nov 14, 2020)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍆 title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> said:


> View attachment 36871


The beginning of a beautiful day!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 14, 2020)

First flight on my own (no instructor) and first cross country. I’m in the back BTW!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 19, 2020)

Attempted live certification yesterday and we ran out of gas so incomplete for me but loads of fun! The PJs are true professionals.


----------



## Dame (Nov 19, 2020)

You still at Nellis?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2020)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍆 title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> said:


> we ran out of gas


Serious question, is “not” running out of gas part of the assessment?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Serious question, is “not” running out of gas part of the assessment?


Lol, no. We didn’t have the power to get over a mountain so we had to go around it which took about an hour and the LZ changed last minute. Our bingo was 1800 pounds so we had to go. My bro and I were the second iteration, sucks to suck. He got in a live fast rope and I got a rope ladder. In order for us to get certified we need a hoist, fast rope, rappel and rope ladder.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dame said:


> You still at Nellis?


Sure am!


----------



## Dame (Nov 19, 2020)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍆 title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> said:


> Sure am!


PM inbound.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 19, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Serious question, is “not” running out of gas part of the assessment?


Can you just imagine a Blackhawk parked in the middle of grassy field and the pilots walking away carrying fuel cans?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 19, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> Can you just imagine a Blackhawk parked in the middle of grassy field and the pilots walking away carrying fuel cans?



As an LT I remember a Black Hawk landing on the open field near the Burger King and a crew member waking in the restaurant’s direction... I just assumed he was getting it to go.   ;)


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 19, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> As an LT I remember a Black Hawk landing on the open field near the Burger King and a crew member waking in the restaurant’s direction... I just assumed he was getting it to go.   ;)


I know plenty of pilots and that's definitely some shit I see them doing. When I was with SOJTF I met a pilot flying CSAR that I can totally picture doing just that.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 19, 2020)

We didn’t actually run out of Jet A and flame out the engines, lol. We hit our min fuel (bingo) to make it home.

I have heard stories from the old Vietnam era Huey pilot instructors when I went through Rucker about some crazy landings. These are guys that stopped counting flight hours at 50k...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2020)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone<img class=smilie smilie--emoji loading=lazy alt=🍆 title=Eggplant    :eggplant: src=https://cdn.jsdelivr.net/joypixels/assets/6.0/png/unicode/64/1f346.png data-shortname=:eggplant: /> said:


> I have heard stories from the old Vietnam era Huey pilot instructors when I went through Rucker about some crazy landings. These are guys that stopped counting flight hours at 50k...


I’m going to assume you’ve read Chicken Hawk, but if not…


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 19, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> As an LT I remember a Black Hawk landing on the open field near the Burger King and a crew member waking in the restaurant’s direction... I just assumed he was getting it to go.   ;)


I've seen an Apache pilot land to take a shit on our FOB in Iraq. Word must have gotten around that we had the cleanest portashitters in Iraq.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 15, 2022)

Things aren’t looking good…


----------



## Devildoc (May 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Things aren’t looking good…



Looks like you got a little cervical schmutz (that is a highly technical medical term, you probably won't understand it).  Decompression and a cage/fusion in your future?


----------



## Polar Bear (May 15, 2022)

is that an X-ray of your urethra?


----------



## Kaldak (May 15, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Looks like you got a little *cervical schmutz* (that is a highly technical medical term, you probably won't understand it).  Decompression and a cage/fusion in your future?



I googled it and ended up with medical journals on end, so, yes it highly technical indeed.

Care to elaborate at all? Maybe explain a bit as to what that term means Even? Even independent of the poster.


----------



## Devildoc (May 16, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> I googled it and ended up with medical journals on end, so, yes it highly technical indeed.
> 
> Care to elaborate at all? Maybe explain a bit as to what that term means Even? Even independent of the poster.



A Jewish radiologist taught me that.  He said in Hebrew 'schmutz' means many different things, none of it good lol.

It looks like around cervical vertebrae 4/5/6 (C4, C5, C6) there's some sort of insult near or to the canal (which holds the spinal cord).  I am not a radiologist so I can't read them in detail; for me it's simply OK/not OK, and that's not OK.  If I had to do a 0645 Monday morning SWAG, maybe cervical stenosis (narrowing in the canal)?  That's my guess.  Pain and/or tingling, maybe some upper extremity weakness.  Steroids can reduce the inflammation but won't fix the problem.  To fix it you need to put a 'cage' on to fuse the vertebrae so the canal remains open, now they do an ACDF (anterior cervical disc fusion).  

IF that is indeed the fix for @Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 , it's really a pretty simple op and usually gets good results.

If it's not that, it could be a handful of other not-good things.  But that's where my money is.  Now.  At 0656 Monday.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Looks like you got a little cervical schmutz (that is a highly technical medical term, you probably won't understand it).  Decompression and a cage/fusion in your future?


Meet with the surgeon on 15 June to discuss options.


----------



## Devildoc (May 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Meet with the surgeon on 15 June to discuss options.



Good luck.

I worked with neuroradiologists/neurosurgeons in my last job.  I still have some on speed dial.  If you have any questions, I am happy to reach out.  I will say I have seen far worse MRs with awesome outcomes.

The bigger question is, how will this affect the military job?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I worked with neuroradiologists/neurosurgeons in my last job.  I still have some on speed dial.  If you have any questions, I am happy to reach out.  I will say I have seen far worse MRs with awesome outcomes.
> 
> The bigger question is, how will this affect the military job?


I’m pretty sure my flying career is over but fingers crossed. According to my Flight Doc I can’t fly in high performance aircraft which a 60 is not. If I can’t fly it will be a retrain for med retire I’m assuming.


----------



## Devildoc (May 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I’m pretty sure my flying career is over but fingers crossed. According to my Flight Doc I can’t fly in high performance aircraft which a 60 is not. If I can’t fly it will be a retrain for med retire I’m assuming.



That is true about high-perf AC.  We had a F-15E pilot form Seymour-Johnson AFB with the cervical stenosis.  They took him of flying status, he took medical retirement.  But if I recall he could have stayed in the AF, just not a flying billet.

I hope you can keep your day job.  It sucks to be kicked out when you love your job.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I’m pretty sure my flying career is over but fingers crossed


I fucking hate this for you.  Hate.  It.  

Yours is a story I remember following when you first came to the board as a reservist.
You also hold the honor of being the only member with an emoji in their screen name.  As I recall, you requested to change your screen name and one of your choices was what you have now.  I think you meant it to be sarcastic, but one of the Admins decided to go with it.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 16, 2022)

At the end of the day I got to be here. Surrounded by the best in the Air Force. I’m not throwing in the towel just yet but I have look at it like not many at my age get a chance to do this and I did.


----------



## Devildoc (May 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> At the end of the day I got to be here. Surrounded by the best in the Air Force. I’m not throwing in the towel just yet but I have look at it like not many at my age get a chance to do this and I did.



Don't be writing your eulogy yet.  You're on "B".  You're a long way from "Z".


----------



## JedisonsDad (May 16, 2022)

Is this service related, due to the wear of a -56P with NVGs and associated batteries and counter-weights, while hanging out the window in the slip stream while searching for targets, pulling Gs? 

If it isn’t, I’m pretty sure it is. 😉


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 16, 2022)

It’s is. Never had issues before.


----------



## Devildoc (May 16, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> Is this service related, due to the wear of a -56P with NVGs and associated batteries and counter-weights, while hanging out the window in the slip stream while searching for targets, pulling Gs?
> 
> If it isn’t, I’m pretty sure it is. 😉



Maybe.  Stenosis is usually a congenital issue that's exposed by what we do to our bodies, not caused by what we do to our bodies.  If it is, indeed, stenosis.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 15, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Maybe.  Stenosis is usually a congenital issue that's exposed by what we do to our bodies, not caused by what we do to our bodies.  If it is, indeed, stenosis.


ACDF 4-7. Waiting on the flight surgeon to see if I can still fly…


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> ACDF 4-7. Waiting on the flight surgeon to see if I can still fly…


I am fused from C3-7 Bro. If you have any questions about it, or post-op recovery. Reach out to me.
They did C5-7 first. Then had to come back. To get 3-4. Which they should have done to begin with. However, I understand the considerations. Of why they did it like they did.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 15, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> I am fused from C3-7 Bro. If you have any questions in post-op recovery. Reach out to me.
> They did C5-7 first. Then had to come back. To get 3-4. Which they should have done to begin with. However, I understand the considerations. Of why they did it like they did. View attachment 39652


Doc is not wanting to do 3-4 right now as it isn’t too bad. May have to circle round in ten years or so.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 15, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Doc is not wanting to do 3-4 right now as it isn’t too bad. May have to circle round in ten years or so.


I had to have it done within the first 5 years. Lost too much function due to the impingements.
It is ironic…you are a CSAR pilot. I was a CSAR flight medic at Ft. Detrick Md. Assigned to the Vicker’s Isolation Team. Was involved in a rotary wing collision in southern Sudan. While on a personnel recovery out of the USAMRIID Nairobi Laboratory. Broke a whole bunch of stuff. Scattered my noggin’ real bad. Broke my back, left femur, neck, left hand, etc.
God has blessed me though. As I am still alive through much adversity.
Thanks in no small part. To associations made since being vetted into ShadowSpear.


As an aside. 
My former SMU “Ad Hoc” Army Medical Unit. Was decommed in 2010. The mission re-assigned to USAF CCATS in 2010. Still no BSL-4 containment and transport capability though. We were the only ones to ever do that.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 16, 2022)

I believe I can fly!🚁


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 16, 2022)

Now I can't profess to understand what a lot of that means, I am very happy for you that you have a waiverable condition!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> I am fused from C3-7 Bro. If you have any questions about it, or post-op recovery. Reach out to me.
> They did C5-7 first. Then had to come back. To get 3-4. Which they should have done to begin with. However, I understand the considerations. Of why they did it like they did. View attachment 39652


How’s your neck mobility?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> How’s your neck mobility?


Actually very hyper-mobile to be honest. Few times I wondered if maybe I had broken or dislodged something.

I can still bring my chin over the top of each shoulder. I did therapy at home. So my doctors are kinda amazed at how well I can move it. I still have some pain. Where the VA surgeon clipped my occipital nerve though. That will soon be addressed at WashU. With nerve blocks.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tinman6 said:


> Actually very hyper-mobile to be honest. Few times I wondered if maybe I had broken or dislodged something.
> 
> I can still bring my chin over the top of each shoulder. I did therapy at home. So my doctors are kinda amazed at how well I can move it. I still have some pain. Where the VA surgeon clipped my occipital nerve though. That will soon be addressed at WashU. With nerve blocks.


That’s encouraging. I made the mistake of looking a videos on YouTube of the surgery and it puckered my ass. 

As long as I can fly they can take a nut. 😎


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> That’s encouraging. I made the mistake of looking a videos on YouTube of the surgery and it puckered my ass.
> 
> As long as I can fly they can take a nut. 😎


Ass is already puckered… you probably want to reacquaint yourself with it🤣🤣🤣


One testicle for a chance to do what you do. Shit they can take one of mine. As well as borrow the other one on a lease basis🤣🤣🤣


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 16, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> That’s encouraging. I made the mistake of looking a videos on YouTube of the surgery and it puckered my ass.
> 
> As long as I can fly they can take a nut. 😎


Before I had my brain surgeries. I too watched youtube videos. Biggest mistake I made pre-op!

Yeah… I learned😉


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jun 19, 2022)

Figured I’d do a quick update. Surgery is scheduled for 2 August. 4 to 6 weeks convalescent leave. After that 4 months of observation (whatever that means) and then wait for the waiver.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 19, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Figured I’d do a quick update. Surgery is scheduled for 2 August. 4 to 6 weeks convalescent leave. After that 4 months of observation (whatever that means) and then wait for the waiver.



You’ve accomplished a great deal these past few years and trained hard to get where you are. Glad to hear it’s waiverable. You’ll be hanging out the door of that 60 again, having fun…show those punks you got sand


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

Tuesday is the surgery. If I survive I’ll post an update. Love you all!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Tuesday is the surgery. If I survive I’ll post an update. Love you all!


How many are you having fused again?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> How many are you having fused again?



C4-C7


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> C4-C7


Are they using a one piece, anterior fixture plate. Or the individual vertebral space cages?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

Dealers choice. Doc will assess once he’s in.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

He said either plate of cage.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> He said either plate of cage.


Well, first Brother my prayers to you🙏🏽
I had mine done in two stages. Was not my choice. But, has resulted primarily in a better outcome. 
First acdf was C5-7. With a Stryker anterior plate and 6 titanium screws. 
Second acdf was  C3-5. With the individual cages and about a dozen more screws. 
Secondarily, the VA surgeon that did the second acdf. Clipped my right occipital nerve. Which now has to be repaired. So make very damn sure you trust the surgeon above all else. I haven't trusted ANY of mine in years. Whether inside the VA or outside of the VA. 
You are already in excellent physical condition I would imagine. So THAT is your best ally during your recovery. 
Godspeed Brother👍


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks brother. My surgeon is a shit hot major that gave it to me square. He said he’s not bound by insurance companies and will do what in my best interest to keep me in the air.

I’ve been doing pain management with integrated medicine and they gave my surgeon rave reviews. I feel confident I’m in good hands.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 30, 2022)

People bounce back from ACDFs like nobody's business.  You're young, you're healthy.  You'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> People bounce back from ACDFs like nobody's business.  You're young, you're healthy.  You'll be back at it in no time.


I am old and, crusty. Still did okay 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 3, 2022)

I survived. I am immune to morphine😂


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 3, 2022)

Damn, bruh, looking good!  Except for the uncomfortable c collar, unshaved face, puffy, nasty crud, you look great!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 3, 2022)

At least it all went well. Doc did cages with bone graft and fusion. Said C3 has a few years before it will need to be done…


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 3, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> At least it all went well. Doc did cages with bone graft and fusion. Said C3 has a few years before it will need to be done…



Seriously, you look good.  You'll be at work in no time.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 3, 2022)

6 weeks convalescent leave with at home physical therapy and it that goes well I’ll do four to six months of group physical therapy on base.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 3, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> At least it all went well. Doc did cages with bone graft and fusion. Said C3 has a few years before it will need to be done…


Jesus did you fall into a blender of hammers and IEDs? 

Glad you’re on the mend.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 4, 2022)

DasBoot said:


> Jesus did you fall into a blender of hammers and IEDs?
> 
> Glad you’re on the mend.


lol that’s nicer than I was going to say 😝


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2022)

This sucks😭


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 5, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> This sucks😭


It will get better Bro. You had a LOT done. Try not to rush the process. Take ALL of the pain med they give you. You have to stay ahead of it. Prayers out to you Sir🙏🏽


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> This sucks😭


You obviously need some amusement while you lie there. Here, this is more how I pictured you anyway.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2022)

That is classic!!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2022)

Get better, bro. You look good. Hang tough. You may feel weak at first when PT starts. Strength gradually returns. Kill the PT. 

Morphine doesn’t do shit for me. Had it after I was wounded, had it after a drunk driver hit me, was offered it after each hip replacement. No way. If it doesn’t work for you, tell them to give you the good stuff.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2022)

Morphine didn’t work for me either. 5mg Oxycodone is what I have at the house. Isn’t helping much.


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Morphine didn’t work for me either. 5mg Oxycodone is what I have at the house. Isn’t helping much.


Oxy never works for me either. Hydrocodone or mama gonna hurt someone.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 5, 2022)

Should have been on PA Dilaudid. .06 mg/10 minutes. Once you hit the SICU.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 5, 2022)

That is my own recipe for success though  YMMV


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 7, 2022)

@Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 
Hope that your pain is lower than before Brother. You have this, no worries👍
Still praying for your swift recovery.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 7, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Morphine didn’t work for me either. 5mg Oxycodone is what I have at the house. Isn’t helping much.



That’s what the VA gave me a few months ago. Tiny little pills. I said to the guy, what do I look like, an amateur?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sep 13, 2022)

Neck brace comes off tomorrow. 😝


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 6:34 PM)

MEB inbound…. Doc’s exact words “no longer operational”.


----------



## Devildoc (Sunday at 6:43 PM)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> MEB inbound…. Doc’s exact words “no longer operational”.



I hate that for you, brother. Hate it. I'm sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sunday at 6:47 PM)

Damnit. I’ve been thinking about you recently and didn’t want to ask.  I am very sorry to read this.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sunday at 6:58 PM)

Sir....Can you get A second opinion?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:02 PM)

It is what it is. I got to be an aviator. Best midlife crisis ever.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:06 PM)

Chasing the sun home. Good times…


----------



## DA SWO (Sunday at 7:08 PM)

You're at Nellis?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:09 PM)

DA SWO said:


> You're at Nellis?


Yessir!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:12 PM)




----------



## DA SWO (Sunday at 7:12 PM)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Yessir!


Hit me with a contact number. 
I am familiar with the AF MEB process, can give a few pointers.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:13 PM)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:18 PM)




----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:21 PM)

…


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Sunday at 7:40 PM)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sir....Can you get A second opinion?


There have been many opinions. We are at the end


----------



## Gunz (Monday at 1:41 PM)

So sorry, brother. It sucks. And that whole fucking process is so stressful.


----------



## AWP (Monday at 4:53 PM)

Shit. I hate to hear that for you, but I'm glad you made it that far and this board helped a tiny bit with your journey.


----------

